# So Its Nov 29Th....no Ota In Site



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Gotta hand it to vzw and samsung to let a great phone go to shit because the lack of updates....Right now 11/29/11 the droid charge is still the best 4g phone vzw has.


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> Gotta hand it to vzw and samsung to let a great phone go to shit because the lack of updates....Right now 11/29/11 the droid charge is still the best 4g phone vzw has.


Honestly? I don't think the OTA is really going to be all that great. I'm running the EP4D right now and have had a lot of issues with the EP4D modems. Enough to where I had to flash the EP4P modems. That could *possibly* be why we haven't seen the OTA yet (although, I have seen that some people have gotten it already).


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think they do a roll out like this all at once like flipping a switch. That many phones trying to download the update all at once would hammer their servers something crazy, so if they have any brains at all, they'll do a phased rollout over several days.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

coderaz said:


> Honestly? I don't think the OTA is really going to be all that great. I'm running the EP4D right now and have had a lot of issues with the EP4D modems. Enough to where I had to flash the EP4P modems. That could *possibly* be why we haven't seen the OTA yet (although, I have seen that some people have gotten it already).


What method did you use to update? Did you go back to ee4 and use the update.zip or did you use clockworkmod?


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I don't think they do a roll out like this all at once like flipping a switch. That many phones trying to download the update all at once would hammer their servers something crazy, so if they have any brains at all, they'll do a phased rollout over several days.


That is typically what they do. I still don't see what all the fuss is about with the OTA though... our custom ROMs perform 10x better than any stock ROM ever could.


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

lane32x said:


> What method did you use to update? Did you go back to ee4 and use the update.zip or did you use clockworkmod?


Neither, I Odin'd this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365376 and ran it for about 24 hours. Then, when I started having modem issues, I Odin'd this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1339214.

Not a single data drop since.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

coderaz said:


> That is typically what they do. I still don't see what all the fuss is about with the OTA though... our custom ROMs perform 10x better than any stock ROM ever could.


Do be aware that all of our custom roms so far have simply been stock builds tweaked to whatever degree, as we don't yet have the ability to make "new" roms fresh from AOSP source. All of the recent roms you have seen that are significantly faster than the stock build are simply based on newer testing builds that were leaked, testing builds that finally resulted in this OTA. In fact, many of the recent leaks don't have custom roms based off of them at all, just minor tweaks and themes, and of course imoseyon's hacked kernel. So its great that we finally have OTA, because this should be the best performing build yet. Most of the tweaks made to custom roms affect functionality, look, and feel, but have little impact on performance. The OTA is great because it gives us all a stable and fast platform, and it gives the devs much more freedom to work on it, both because we have source, and they don't have to feel like they're wasting their time because a new build will be leaking soon. This should be it for awhile.

I haven't bothered to check for the OTA on my phone yet, as my phone has been running flawlessly on EP4P with imoseyon's kernel, v6, ICS fugu tweaks, and some themed elements. I know I can always do the update.zip method if the OTA hasn't been pushed to me yet, and I may go ahead and do that this evening, but as great as EP4P has been, I almost hate to blow it away.


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> I haven't bothered to check for the OTA on my phone yet, as my phone has been running flawlessly on EP4P with imoseyon's kernel, v6, ICS fugu tweaks, and some themed elements. I know I can always do the update.zip method if the OTA hasn't been pushed to me yet, and I may go ahead and do that this evening, but as great as EP4P has been, I almost hate to blow it away.


I decided to try the deodexed/debloated EP4D yesterday Running it with IC Fugu, V6/V8, imoseyon's 4.0.0 kernel, and the Black and Blue theme/batt mod. My EP4P was running great, but, I had to do it. So far, it's been fantastic! The only issue was datadrops with the EP4D modem. However, now that I am researching it more, I think it was more of a delta issue than an actual driver issue (going from EP4P straight to EP4D). A quick flash of the EP4P modems fixed that though.

If the OTA can match what we have with the EP4D deodexed leak, I'll be majorly impressed.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

coderaz said:


> Neither, I Odin'd this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365376 and ran it for about 24 hours. Then, when I started having modem issues, I Odin'd this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1339214.
> 
> Not a single data drop since.


Ah. So you never tried the ep4d kernel with the ep4d modem.

Makes sense why you were having troubles with data drops.


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

lane32x said:


> Ah. So you never tried the ep4d kernel with the ep4d modem.
> 
> Makes sense why you were having troubles with data drops.


The stock kernel? Nooooo... I probably should have, but I can't stand stock anything. lol

Are you running both?


----------



## coderaz (Nov 8, 2011)

lane32x said:


> Ah. So you never tried the ep4d kernel with the ep4d modem.
> 
> Makes sense why you were having troubles with data drops.


And, in retrospect, it makes sense why the EP4P modems are working just fine. IMoseyOn's kernel is based upon the EP4P kernel. I seriously need to drink more coffee...


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

coderaz said:


> And, in retrospect, it makes sense why the EP4P modems are working just fine. IMoseyOn's kernel is based upon the EP4P kernel. I seriously need to drink more coffee...


Meh. It took me many many data and gps problems on my Fascinate THEN on my Charge as well before I realized that Samsung must actually create one part to work with the other. Hence mix'n'match can be unpredictable.


----------

